# Decided on our next car



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Me and the mrs have decided we have had enough of the Skoda, the last straw was the trip to Daventry then Portsmouth, our backs were killing us and the ride is as jerky as a young teenage masturbator plus having the dog you cant really carry any passengers unless you get a days notice.

So we have decided on this, a Hyundai i40 Tourer 1.7 Crdi Auto 136hp, Premium Spec with Vision, Assist and Comfort packs, not in a rush to get one so will take our time finding the right one.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Koreans are taking over and building great cars , what about the new Mazda 6 looks a winner as well


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Warranty mate pure and simple, had a Coupe about 5 years ago and the local Hyundai dealer were fantastic.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

They have got good reports but there only downside it the engine and power which you will really feel going from the skoda


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

True it really did cross my mind losing 100+hp but 99% of the time the dog is with me ( we are pretty much inseparable lol plus i'm getting too old to race about these days.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice looking estate cars - there's a white one locally (not the best colour for an estate admittedly) but it does look very sharp indeed. Nice interior too.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

My neighbour has a 61 plate Santa fe and that is a nice bit of kit with a real powerfull engine and it hasn't had a single fault yet. I am tempted to get a Santa Fe for pulling my Caravan as the Vectra just sits to low and doesn't have a big enough towbar weight limit and as you have said the Warranty is superb, and they are such good value for money. I did look with interest when the car your getting came out but the engine size meant it was a non starter which is a shame really


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

I saw a blue one the other day, that back end looks very odd in real life, good luck though, always nice to get a new car.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Love it!

Looks like a Insignia estate from the back.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I do like these but funnily enough have never seen one in the flesh.

Nice looking motor for your next car mate & that 7yr warranty is a steal too.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice one old lad. Tidy looking motors. Seen a couple about. Keep meaning to go for a test in one.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Not a fan tbh but it will no doubt be reliable, comfortable and easy to drive


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The Koreans are moving up in this game fast, the car has nice stream lines and curves, looks spot on in the designing side :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice looking car,:thumb: decent warranty, it's about time the "old regular" manufacturers took heed, and start doing the same, plus improve their customer couldnt care less centres!!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

You change your cars more than I drive the RS 

That is a very busy looking front and and interior!

This looks great from this angle!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> *You change your cars more than I drive the RS  *
> 
> That is a very busy looking front and and interior!
> 
> This looks great from this angle!


Thats not hard lol

Granted the i40 isnt for everyone but it suits our needs which is the most important.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Did the designer of the MK7 Fiesta have a hand in the design of this?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

no dont thinkso it was designed by former BMW designer Thomas Bürkle


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The rear quarter view is its best angle, I'm still not sure on the quality of the plastics inside, well on the new i30. The 7 year warranty would only appeal if you intend to keep the car 7 years and I'm sure it's limited after the first 3. Vauxhalls warranty is slightly better IMO, but we all have different tastes


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> You change your cars more than I drive the RS
> 
> That is a very busy looking front and and interior!
> 
> This looks great from this angle!


I like this, i'm sure it'll be more reliable than the skoda :thumb:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> The Koreans are moving up in this game fast, *the car has nice stream lines and curves, looks spot on in the designing side* :thumb:


Are we looking at the same car here!? Personally i would b1tch slap the designer for bringing that to the showrooms. Its fugly. Just to much going on.

BUT if it suits the OPs needs then thats the main thing!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Do you see what I am getting at though?


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

minimadgriff said:


> You change your cars more than I drive the RS
> 
> That is a very busy looking front and and interior!
> 
> This looks great from this angle!


Like that alot.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Jammy J said:


> Are we looking at the same car here!? Personally i would ***** slap the designer for bringing that to the showrooms. Its fugly. Just to much going on.
> 
> BUT if it suits the OPs needs then thats the main thing!


The proportions are a little.... odd, but if as a car it suits its purpose :thumb:

I'm just a little curious as to why not a mondeo estate or v40/v50.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Warranty really mate, V50 is too small inside and the mondo ancient. 

Spec wise it's great compared to the mondeo and v50


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Good choice Graham, one of the best looking estates on the road at the minute and will be more reliable than most of the others too.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> The rear quarter view is its best angle, I'm still not sure on the quality of the plastics inside, well on the new i30. The 7 year warranty would only appeal if you intend to keep the car 7 years and I'm sure it's limited after the first 3. Vauxhalls warranty is slightly better IMO, but we all have different tastes


It's Kia that has the 7 year 100,000 warranty and limited to some things.

Hyundai is a 5 yr unlimited miles.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Warranty really mate, V50 is too small inside and the mondo ancient.
> 
> Spec wise it's great compared to the mondeo and v50


V50 is small?!? Bleeding eck :lol: Well v70 or whatever then. R design they look quite nice.

Warranty for me doesn't mean less hassle necessarily.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I am guessing it is better value for money with this than the Fords/Volvos etc? More kit for your money?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

V50 is only the same size as a focus or mazda 3.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bigmc said:


> V50 is only the same size as a focus or mazda 3.


Longer but narrower than a focus.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> It's Kia that has the 7 year 100,000 warranty and limited to some things.
> 
> Hyundai is a 5 yr unlimited miles.


Oh yeah ... Doh :lol:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Engineer at work has a white one in that spec, loves it.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

hate it!!
What you need is a Lexus rx


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Couldn't think of anything worse than an RX.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Couldn't think of anything worse than an RX.


Not even the skoda:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> Not even the skoda:thumb:


Lol compared to an RX is an awesome car lol.... Maybe.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

You need to lower your standards, auto express polls cannot lie can they ... I thought skoda and Lexus fight it out for best dealers .... Maybe you should get the rx and live life to the max


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice car's from hyundai these days.. (the velostar thing)

the i40 looks as current as any estate these days, long gone are the dated/cheap looking hyundai's...
like most Asian manufacturers, more kit for your money, and if you look at the reliability tables these days, the top 10 are all Asian, 
these day's they are more reliable than your average german/swiss metal.

oh and look much better than the volvo estates imo


----------

